#ubuntu-for-all 2011-03-15
<NidHelp> Âñåì ïðèâåò
<erkan^> what is that, NidHelp ?
<erkan^>  *happens
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-03-18
<winsen1> hello every body i've probleme, with grub
<winsen1> msg error = grub loading stage1.5.  grub loading, please wait... error 17
<winsen1> can you help me? i had reintalled winxp  cause i had 2 os ubuntu+winxp, and 'd like to reinstall ubuntu also, but unfortunely i have had this problem
<winsen1> the problem is with grub how can i reinstall it, or remove it?
<winsen1> i think the problem is with grub how can i reinstall it, or remove it?
<winsen1> does anyone there?
<AlanBell> hi winsen1
<AlanBell> this isn't really a support channel
<AlanBell> try in #ubuntu
<AlanBell> or your local country team channel
<winsen1> AlanBell>I am land and my local country is everywhere,  if you don't the answer to my question,  please keep out your comments, thank you, regards
<pleia2> winsen1: he was trying to help, this is not a support channel, you won't find an answer to your question here
<winsen1> pleia2>hello, sorry but I am not spirit to beg,  when you invite guests to looking in his own country, i don't know what it means!!!
<pleia2> winsen1: you want to ask your question in #ubuntu
<AlanBell> winsen1: if you tell me what country you are in I will direct you to the IRC channel of your local team
<AlanBell> or you can ask in the international support channel which is #ubuntu
<AlanBell> but that is quite busy
<winsen1> but i am also in ubuntu channel
<winsen1> OR "ubuntu-for-Alanbell only"?
<pleia2> winsen1: this channel is for the ubuntu for all project: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuForAll
<AlanBell> winsen1: you appear to be in France, try #ubuntu-fr
<winsen1> sorry iam without country, i am not welcome here, ok iam going out , have nice evening
<AlanBell> heh
<pleia2> we tried :\
<zkriesse> LOL
<zkriesse> Oh the happenings of IRC
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-03-19
<hakimsheriff> Hi all
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-03-20
<lee1954> hello?  does this chat room take questions about installing stuff (beginner)
<AlanBell> hi lee1954
<AlanBell> this isnt' quite the right place
<AlanBell> #ubuntu is the main support channel, and there is a local channel for pretty much every country/language
<AlanBell> and in america that divides up into most states
